# Hyatt residence club Maui..worth it to buy yet? Seriously considering..



## uraceulose

Hello all, I am new to posting here on the forum but have been reading off and on throughout the last few years after discovering this amazing place.
My wife, mother in law, son and I just got back from a wonderful stay at the Hyatt residence club Maui.  

After the presentation they offered us a 2 bd/2 bath condo week 17 or 18 of the year for 65,000 plus 2200 per year in maintenance fees.  

It was really nice having such a good sized place to stay at, we got married just down the road in Maui and I really don't see us getting sick of going there..the travel time/time change, not dealing with customs and having the money work the same are all big pluses for us.  We also always have those weeks open every year and will for the foreseeable future. 

It works out to roughly 650 per night if you divide it up over 30 years and ONLY use the diamond week point value week (which Hyatt Maui is year round) for the Maui HRC.
This would drop to 610 per night over 35 years or 570 per night for 40 years.  We are 30 and 33 years old right now.

If exchanging for off peak weeks or less desirable areas or swapping on interval international the cost per night could theoretically drop substantially. 

The Hyatt residence club is only about 18 months old on Maui and the developer has only sold roughly 30-35 percent of the total available units and they seem to be very aggressive with their right of first refusal...pointing this out because there aren't much better deals for sale resale and I don't think there will be many in the near future.  Due to their aggressive right of first refusal, I believe they do it to inflate the prices and keep closer to where they think they should be.  

The other thing I'm considering is the maintenance fees...they will obviously rise as time goes on and the normal 5-7% we can live with BUT my worry is that starting off at 2200 per year...some folks will not be able to handle it as the years go on...they will cut bait and the rest of us could/will get stuck with making up for all those that decide to cut and run.

The room we stayed in retails for about 1200-1300 per night but we usually stay in more like 400ish per night HOTEL rooms.  The extra 200-300 per night is worth it to have so much nicer/bigger of a place with room to bring friends/family.

Just looking to bounce ideas off of more experienced timesharers and make sure I'm not missing some really obvious reason as to why this is a great deal or not such a good deal.

Thanks and we appreciate any advice,

Donnie


----------



## DeniseM

uraceulose said:


> Hello all, I am new to posting here on Flyertalk but have been reading off and on throughout the last few years after discovering this amazing forum.



Welcome - this is TUG = the Timeshare Users Group  

One word:  RESALE


----------



## heathpack

<FYI This is not Flyertalk>


----------



## uraceulose

Man!  You are fast..I edited that about 2 minutes after I posted.  


I realize the resale market can provide better deals...like I said above 18 month old development, the ones that are for sale aftermarket are only a few thousand less.  With Hyatt basically buying most of the resales, do you think as time goes on they will start to let more sit on the market?

For the Hyatt in Maui there are only 131 units so not as many as most of the big resorts over there.


----------



## alexadeparis

If you truly believe you have that fixed week ALWAYS available (even during school years) and would NOT tire of the destination (year after year after year) and have the CASH available (no financing), then yes, it might make sense since the resort is too new to have any substantial resales.


----------



## gmarine

65K is way too much for any timeshare. If you are sure you want to own there wait and buy a resale. Let someone else take the initial loss on the purchase. 

Also, if you were to pay 65K, would you finance the purchase ?  If so then the decision is an absolute 100% no deal. 

I'd also question if maintenance fees are currently being subsidized by the developer during the beginning sales. This happens often and there will eventually be a large increase in fees. Take your time and look around before you commit that much money.


----------



## uraceulose

Thanks Alexa..this is what I've been finding too.  I also THINK that with it being a diamond week at the Hyatt in Maui, it shouldn't be too tough to trade/sell if we needed to in the future for a school function or what have you.


----------



## DeniseM

uraceulose said:


> Thanks Alexa..this is what I've been finding too.  I also THINK that with it being a diamond week at the Hyatt in Maui, it shouldn't be too tough to trade/sell if we needed to in the future for a school function or what have you.



Even the top timeshares depreciate substantially on the resale market - it is entirely likely that in less than 5 years, it will sell for 50% of retail or less on the resale market.

If you have to finance it, that's a deal killer.  If you buy from the developer and finance it, the cost + interest will cancel out any value of owning - you might as well just rent.


----------



## Passepartout

WOW! $65K on the front end, then sky-high MF and annual airfare for all. My friend, your pockets are surely deeper than mine, but between us, the difference between obligating yourself to this, and a resale purchase of something (Mainland) like Westin Kierland and exchanging from time-to-time when you need a Hawaii fix could put a half a million or so into your retirement. But it's your money.

Jim


----------



## uraceulose

Thanks so much.  We would be paying cash.  I'm thinking of checking out a few others in the next few years and tying to keep a close eye on the resales as they hopefully hit the market in  the years to come.

How tough is it to trade a mainland TS for a Maui one?  What are some other areas with the same type of desire as Maui?

Donnie


----------



## krj9999

It was not hard to find an advertisement for a Marriott Lahaina Villa 2BR ocean front unit listed at $27.5k.  Take your time and evaluate more options.


----------



## uraceulose

We prefer the Hyatt..there are plenty of Marriott/SPG, sheraton etc.  I realize there are other resales out there but the Hyatt in Maui is definitely a cut above having stayed in both resorts previously.  

Open to other options but we prefer just a little nicer amenities..such as a 300 sq ft ocean view balcony/non-worn furniture rather than 100 sq feet with furniture that's dated.  There are weeks at the Hyatt for say an every other year type deal where it's under 40,000 but we would rather have the points for trade getting the every year type of deal.


----------



## DeniseM

I agree that the Hyatt is beautiful, but just like any other timeshare, it is going to get heavy use, and in a couple of years, it too will have worn patio furniture and the "lived-in" look.   

I'm sure it will be well-maintained, but it will not look like new forever.  

If I were you, I'd rent for a couple of years, and see if re-sale prices don't come down.


----------



## bizaro86

I think you'll almost certainly be better off to wait. Rent for a year or two, and wait until someone gets scared of the maintenance and needs to sell/the price goes down. That week will almost certainly be available in 3-4 years for 30k ish. The huge savings by waiting 4 years (35k + 4×2.2k =43,800) would pay for some pretty nice rental accommodations between now and then.


----------



## uraceulose

Thanks so much you guys. That's what we will try, wait a few years and rent in the mean time to see what happens with prices


----------



## PigsDad

I'm certainly not a Hyatt expert, but would buying another Hyatt location or two (resale, of course) and using those points to reserve a Maui week be something worth looking into?  I know owners of Maui would have priority, but wouldn't other Hyatt owners have priority over exchangers / non-Hyatt owners?

Again, I apologize if this is a stupid suggestion; just wondering if it is workable.

Kurt


----------



## uraceulose

Kurt,

That is definitely possible and not bad thinking..my worry is more that we would want to stay in Maui for at least the first 3-5 years on our week, as would most other owners in beginning.  It just might be a little tough to trade into the new Maui Hyatt timeshare in my opinion.  The Hyatt owners would have priority I assume but it just might be a little tough to get it without paying close to the same.  The weeks in Maui are all "diamond point value" so it'll take  the full 2 weeks or more in another resort unless it's the same point value if that makes sense.  

The only place we see ourselves going back to 10-20 times is Hawaii.  We travel quite a bit but that is our "home" as far as vacation goes


----------



## Passepartout

We have lots of 'old sayings' here. Like 'buy resale, save thousands'. And never pay an upfront fee. And timeshare knives are dull, nicked and horrible. And never buy from a developer', which, incidentally, half of TUGgers did.

But after giving  the OP all the usual admonishment, here's one more:

If you absolutely HAVE TO HAVE a certain week(s) at a certain, hard to find location or time, buy it from the developer if you can afford it. Just know that the money is gone. TS is no investment. It's a luxury purchase, whose value is in the memories it can provide.

Buying a brand new resort at an exorbitant price is not something most TUGgers would do, but if that floats your boat, go for it. But when the guy next door tells you in a couple of years that he got a helluva deal at 1/4 what you paid, offer congratulations, and let him buy the beer.

Jim


----------



## mjm1

Passepartout said:


> We have lots of 'old sayings' here. Like 'buy resale, save thousands'. And never pay an upfront fee. And timeshare knives are dull, nicked and horrible. And never buy from a developer', which, incidentally, half of TUGgers did.
> 
> But after giving  the OP all the usual admonishment, here's one more:
> 
> If you absolutely HAVE TO HAVE a certain week(s) at a certain, hard to find location or time, buy it from the developer if you can afford it. Just know that the money is gone. TS is no investment. It's a luxury purchase, whose value is in the memories it can provide.
> 
> Buying a brand new resort at an exorbitant price is not something most TUGgers would do, but if that floats your boat, go for it. But when the guy next door tells you in a couple of years that he got a helluva deal at 1/4 what you paid, offer congratulations, and let him buy the beer.
> 
> Jim



Well said Jim.

Mike


----------



## uraceulose

Jim,

Thank you and well said.  We don't HAVE TO HAVE that week..we are open on which week but we want a more affordable week roughly that time of year as it's the end of whale season and the weather is still nice but not at peak summer time.


----------



## DavidnRobin

mjm1 said:


> Well said Jim.
> 
> Mike



$65000 !!!  plus High MFs !!!

you kidding?

you can buy (better) Maui OF resale for a lot less, and still have 1000s of memories...
(as we do...)

RESALE!


----------



## Iggyearl

*Just got the offer...*

Opened my mail and there is a 6day/5night promotion for the Hyatt Residence Club in Maui.  $1495 includes resort fees and some other perks.  My wife, my daughter and I were at the Hyatt Regency for the millenium (1999/2000) week, 16 years ago.  My only relationship with Hyatt.  That tells me they are going pretty deep into their prospect pool for new customers.  

I admit that I am a prospect, but I have no interest.  At 67, the flight is too long, the commitment is to much, and I don't believe in wasting people's time.  We vacation on the fly, and travel where there aren't timeshares.  However, we do rent timeshares on occasion.

We also drive a Honda and a Subaru.  Not a Porsche or a Tesla.  You sound like  you have the means to take on this venture.  But will your expectations be subject to change.  Will your child get on the hockey team, or basketball team?  Will you have the same job with the same schedule?  Only you can estimate that.

There are a lot of people who bought retail.  Most never heard of TUG.  And they are happy with their purchases.  However, you have researched TUG and you know what motivates TUG members.  They are frugal, patient, and they love a bargain.  Your potential purchase goes against that grain.  But, if you can do and want to do it - it's all yours.  Just realize that 10 years from now, you may have a TUG member staying next to you.  Good luck.


----------



## TUGBrian

bet you can rent that week at the resort for the next 5 or 10 years for far less than 65,000+maint fees!


----------



## K2Quick

For about $18K or so you can get an ocean view 2BR annual unit at Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas with slightly higher maintenance fees.

For about $25K or so you can get an ocean view 2BR annual unit at Marriott's Lahaina and Napili Villas for about the same maintenance fees.

The Westin is on the nicer part of the beach, in my opinion, but a little bit away from the action.  The Marriott is next door to the Hyatt so you know what that location is like.  If you have your heart set on the Hyatt, I'm guessing the price will come down eventually to the same price point as the Marriott and Westin as those are similar in quality and have roughly the same quality and maintenance fees.


----------



## bizaro86

K2Quick said:


> For about $18K or so you can get an ocean view 2BR annual unit at Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas with slightly higher maintenance fees.
> 
> For about $25K or so you can get an ocean view 2BR annual unit at Marriott's Lahaina and Napili Villas for about the same maintenance fees.
> 
> The Westin is on the nicer part of the beach, in my opinion, but a little bit away from the action.  The Marriott is next door to the Hyatt so you know what that location is like.  If you have your heart set on the Hyatt, I'm guessing the price will come down eventually to the same price point as the Marriott and Westin as those are similar in quality and have roughly the same quality and maintenance fees.



Are the Hyatt units equivalent to ocean view or ocean front? With the size of lanai and the building parallel to the water, I thought they might be closer to ocean font equivalent,  which is why I thought they might settle out around 35k


----------



## jpc763

Are we talking about the Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach which is listed as the only Hyatt Residence Club on Maui.

If so, there are units for sale on Redweek for $29K to $59K.  The $29K one is a  2BR/2BA Week 20 Ocean Front (EOY) week.

So...  If this is the same resort, resales are out there.  No need to pay developer prices!

NOTE: That place is pricey!


----------



## DazedandConfused

How about looking at this like this:

Hyatt residence Club Maui 2 bedroom, 2 bathroom = $65,000 purchase + $2,200 annual dues

Most people will not own a home, let alone a timeshare, for 30 years and use it 100% efficiently. So I will try to “estimate” the true cost and use of this purchase over 15 years.

I would assume a 15 year use with 50% depreciation (i.e. resale value) and annual dues going up only $100 per year. I personally think this is very conservative and it may be much worse that my estimate, and highly doubtful it will be better that what I estimate. Look at Four Seasons, Ritz Carlton, and a few other high end timeshares to see that NONE of them hold original developer values. 

Annual dues increases (based on + $100 per year) – BUT this is cumulative and increases more rapidly as the annual dues goes up. I personally think a 5% is a better estimation and that would be $150 per year increase on $3,000 annual dues – so my estimate is very low. 
100+200+300+400+500+600+700+800+900+1000+1100+1200+1300+1400+1500

15 Year Hold Plan
$32,500 depreciation + $33,000 annual dues + $12,000 annual dues increases = $77,500 spent over 15 years

$77,500 / 15 years = $5,167 per year cost to own
$5,167 / 7 nights = $738 per night cost to own

Thus, IF you use it every year for 15 years and there is a 50% net resale value (resale value at $32,500 after commissions and fees) if you sell and there is only a $100 per year increase in dues each year (I actually think it may be more like $150 per year and remember this is cumulative) THEN you would still be paying $738 per night for this room.

Also, if you consider the value of $65,000 invested in something like a bond at 3%, that would generate almost $2,000 per year, but that is a totally different discussion – BUT it is a worthwhile discussion when someone is spending $65,000 and $2,000 per year interest would be equivalent to $286 per night credit for 7 nights and this will really make your head spin if you focus too much on it, but anyone that has $65,000 cash to buy a Hyatt timeshare should UNDERSTAND that there are alternative ways to spend this money than buying a timeshare that will probably drop like a rock in value along with being locked into a property with skyrocketing annual dues.

So your estimate of $570-$650 per night is way too low in my opinion.

You stated that you normally stay in $400 per night rooms and that you would accept $600-$700 per night, so this may be affordable to you, BUT I would invest the $65,000 in an income producing investment such as bonds, dividend stocks, rental property down payment, and simply RENT the same Hyatt unit in cash (I am sure you can get it cheaper than $1,200 per night) or many other units in Maui or anywhere in the world on VRBO or HomeAway or Redweek.

Also, if you do buy this, then I think trading for something else will definitely not get you an equivalent property value and that will actually be a loss, but this too is a complicated equation to solve.


----------



## DazedandConfused

jpc763 said:


> Are we talking about the Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach which is listed as the only Hyatt Residence Club on Maui.
> 
> If so, there are units for sale on Redweek for $29K to $59K.  The $29K one is a  2BR/2BA Week 20 Ocean Front (EOY) week.



There are also 23 rentals on redweek and I did not check any other site.

A 2/2 rents for as low as $400 per night and as high as $1,000 per night


----------



## uscav8r

bizaro86 said:


> I think you'll almost certainly be better off to wait. Rent for a year or two, and wait until someone gets scared of the maintenance and needs to sell/the price goes down. That week will almost certainly be available in 3-4 years for 30k ish. The huge savings by waiting 4 years (35k + 4×2.2k =43,800) would pay for some pretty nice rental accommodations between now and then.



Well... Except for that residual value aspect. You are assuming a purchase would have zero value in 4 years. The true cost (assuming the value stays the same) would be $8800 plus the opportunity cost of having the $35k tied up for that period plus the transfer costs. I estimate about $13800 in true cost for those four years (no inflation included in that back-of-the-napkin analysis).


----------



## bizaro86

uscav8r said:


> Well... Except for that residual value aspect. You are assuming a purchase would have zero value in 4 years. The true cost (assuming the value stays the same) would be $8800 plus the opportunity cost of having the $35k tied up for that period plus the transfer costs. I estimate about $13800 in true cost for those four years (no inflation included in that back-of-the-napkin analysis).



Nope, reread the op and my post. I'm assuming the value in 4 years will be 30k, for a 35k loss. I'm basing that on Westin/Marriott comparables on the same beach. 

If the OP wants to buy a luxury good I see no reason not to, but I'd wait and buy a resale, and rent in the meantime.


----------



## uscav8r

bizaro86 said:


> Nope, reread the op and my post. I'm assuming the value in 4 years will be 30k, for a 35k loss. I'm basing that on Westin/Marriott comparables on the same beach.
> 
> 
> 
> If the OP wants to buy a luxury good I see no reason not to, but I'd wait and buy a resale, and rent in the meantime.



Oops. Just got the numbers off your post. Of course, my numbers would work if OP buys resale in the first place!


----------



## Kapolei

Maui is nice.  But remember that people and places change and you will be locked in to Maui.  Don't sell yourself short on Oahu.    A multi-billion dollar Atlantis resort is in the planning along with potentially billions more in area development by Chinese investors.   This is not another Waikiki but high end development which might fit right in your demographic.  Sure, you might find yourself perfectly happy to return year after year to your Maui week.  But my guess is that given your age you will be drawn to Ko'olina once it reaches critical mass in the coming years.   Posted as an opinion, not for the purposes of debate.


----------



## NZBGSF

After many years of vacations in hotels around the world, including Hawaii staying at 5 star properties. My wife & I purchased a 2/2 upper at Hyatt Ka'anapali a few weeks ago after being offered a whale watching tour from a booth by a polite lady at the Whalers Village. We agreed to buy our timeshare on same day as the presentation with the promise of 150k Hyatt Gold Points as an incentive. It is our first timeshare purchase. We have a flexible schedule. My beloved wife works for a major airline that flys to Hawaii points beyond. Perhaps we paid "too much" compared to some on this forum, but see the value in using it for many future years with friends and family at our own or another resort in the Hyatt system. We're not regretting our decision to buy from developer now one bit. Happy wife = Happy life. I counsel anyone interested in HRC to only proceed if it's affordable upfront and if you see yourself maximizing the exchange / getaway benefits in future. Best of luck!


----------



## Kapolei

Having a member of your family at an airline can certainly change the equation.  When talking about owning in Hawaii, airfare can become an issue if people are envisioning traveling every year with a big family for an annual trip.  That is probably one of the biggest reasons Hawaii weeks get dumped last minute.  I have benefited from multiple staycations from last minute fire sales or dumping of 2 bedroom units into II.


----------



## hot2trot

It's Maui, It's on the beach, and it is Hyatt!  The price is only going to go up.  I would suggest buying resale.  And Yes, the MF's will go up, figure 10% per year.  MF are high in Hawaii because it costs a LOT to maintain property there.  The climate is VERY hard on buildings and the interiors.

IF you are going to GO there EVERY YEAR, then go for it!  When a developer first opens up the property the prices are the best they are going to get.  The only challenge with Maui is the airfare to get there.  If you live on the West Coast, no big deal, further away....maybe not.  Ask yourself, how often have you gone to Hawaii??? Do you honestly see yourself going every year?

I have friends that own in Hawaii and LOVE IT!  Me, I exchange there because I know I won't go there but maybe every 3 or 4 or 5 years.  Maui is so beautiful!  Best wishes for whatever you do!


----------



## Quadmaniac

hot2trot said:


> The price is only going to go up.



The RETAIL price is going to go up but the MARKET (Real) value (what it sells for resale) will go down.



hot2trot said:


> MF are high in Hawaii because it costs a LOT to maintain property there.



The MF are high because the property taxes are high on Hawaiian timeshares and the cost of utilities on the islands are really high compared to the mainland.


----------



## PJCrecca

I enjoyed reading these posts - especially as an owner of two 3BR weeks at Hyatt Maui - and considering a 3rd week. I agree with most of what's been posted - if money is the most important thing to you - don't buy a timeshare and especially not in Hawaii and especially not at Hyatt. But a couple of things  I did not see posted. Buying on the resale market sounds nice money wise - but you are excluded from trading as an original owner in the Hyatt network - which is not a small thing. Second, Hyatt properties are deeded in perpetuity - you pass them on to your kids and their kids - it's deeded real estate - not all Timeshares are - but Hyatt presently is. But that to is changing. I am currently in Key West at a Hyatt property- and the word is - deeded ownership in perpetuity is going away soon. Again, if money is the most important factor - no discussion. But spend a night in a 1400 sf 2BR/2 bath villa - or a 2300 sf 3BR villa with a 70 foot lanai overlooking Maul bay in whale season - and you will never be happy in a 400 sf hotel room again. Mahalo. 

PS - we live in New Jersey, so no small airfare. I have traveled to essentially every country in the world except those in Africa - and aside from U.K., Paris specifically, and Italy - Maui is paradise.


----------



## Lanswitch

PJCrecca said:


> I enjoyed reading these posts - especially as an owner of two 3BR weeks at Hyatt Maui - and considering a 3rd week. I agree with most of what's been posted - if money is the most important thing to you - don't buy a timeshare and especially not in Hawaii and especially not at Hyatt. But a couple of things  I did not see posted. Buying on the resale market sounds nice money wise - but you are excluded from trading as an original owner in the Hyatt network - which is not a small thing. Second, Hyatt properties are deeded in perpetuity - you pass them on to your kids and their kids - it's deeded real estate - not all Timeshares are - but Hyatt presently is. But that to is changing. I am currently in Key West at a Hyatt property- and the word is - deeded ownership in perpetuity is going away soon. Again, if money is the most important factor - no discussion. But spend a night in a 1400 sf 2BR/2 bath villa - or a 2300 sf 3BR villa with a 70 foot lanai overlooking Maul bay in whale season - and you will never be happy in a 400 sf hotel room again. Mahalo.
> 
> PS - we live in New Jersey, so no small airfare. I have traveled to essentially every country in the world except those in Africa - and aside from U.K., Paris specifically, and Italy - Maui is paradise.


Please take a look at my recent posting for the Hyatt Regency Maui which reflects my opinion on the Hyatt Residences on Maui. It is NOT a fancy mathematical analysis, just some thoughts on why the Regency (or any other hotel) is better than purchasing at the Hyatt Residences, or almost any other timeshare directly from the developer.


----------



## bizaro86

PJCrecca said:


> I enjoyed reading these posts - especially as an owner of two 3BR weeks at Hyatt Maui - and considering a 3rd week. I agree with most of what's been posted - if money is the most important thing to you - don't buy a timeshare and especially not in Hawaii and especially not at Hyatt. But a couple of things  I did not see posted. Buying on the resale market sounds nice money wise - but you are excluded from trading as an original owner in the Hyatt network - which is not a small thing. Second, Hyatt properties are deeded in perpetuity - you pass them on to your kids and their kids - it's deeded real estate - not all Timeshares are - but Hyatt presently is. But that to is changing. I am currently in Key West at a Hyatt property- and the word is - deeded ownership in perpetuity is going away soon. Again, if money is the most important factor - no discussion. But spend a night in a 1400 sf 2BR/2 bath villa - or a 2300 sf 3BR villa with a 70 foot lanai overlooking Maul bay in whale season - and you will never be happy in a 400 sf hotel room again. Mahalo.
> 
> PS - we live in New Jersey, so no small airfare. I have traveled to essentially every country in the world except those in Africa - and aside from U.K., Paris specifically, and Italy - Maui is paradise.



Resale owners can trade using Hyatt points. 

They can't trade for hotel stays, which is generally considered poor value anyway.


----------



## PJCrecca

Lanswitch said:


> Please take a look at my recent posting for the Hyatt Regency Maui which reflects my opinion on the Hyatt Residences on Maui. It is NOT a fancy mathematical analysis, just some thoughts on why the Regency (or any other hotel) is better than purchasing at the Hyatt Residences, or almost any other timeshare directly from the developer.



Thanks. But I don't need to review your not-fancy math analysis as been a CEO/CFO for 20+ years - and BTW your response says it all - its all about the money.  Does the Hyatt Regency Hotel - at which we've stayed 15+ times since the early 80s - have a 1400 sf or 2300 sf suite - and if so so at what price? You've just proven my point - it's all about the money, not the quality of life while you are alive.

Work smarter - make more - live better.

Don't be a slave to money. Just my opinion.


----------



## PJCrecca

bizaro86 said:


> Resale owners can trade using Hyatt points.
> 
> They can't trade for hotel stays, which is generally considered poor value anyway.



Have you actually tried or done this - exchange points within the Hyatt network?


----------



## dagger1

PJCrecca said:


> I enjoyed reading these posts - especially as an owner of two 3BR weeks at Hyatt Maui - and considering a 3rd week. I agree with most of what's been posted - if money is the most important thing to you - don't buy a timeshare and especially not in Hawaii and especially not at Hyatt. But a couple of things  I did not see posted. Buying on the resale market sounds nice money wise - but you are excluded from trading as an original owner in the Hyatt network - which is not a small thing. Second, Hyatt properties are deeded in perpetuity - you pass them on to your kids and their kids - it's deeded real estate - not all Timeshares are - but Hyatt presently is. But that to is changing. I am currently in Key West at a Hyatt property- and the word is - deeded ownership in perpetuity is going away soon. Again, if money is the most important factor - no discussion. But spend a night in a 1400 sf 2BR/2 bath villa - or a 2300 sf 3BR villa with a 70 foot lanai overlooking Maul bay in whale season - and you will never be happy in a 400 sf hotel room again. Mahalo.
> 
> PS - we live in New Jersey, so no small airfare. I have traveled to essentially every country in the world except those in Africa - and aside from U.K., Paris specifically, and Italy - Maui is paradise.



Can you explain what you mean by Hyatt resale owners are not able to "trade as an original owner in the Hyatt network"? We just bought two Hyatt deeded weeks resale (one annual, one EOY).  What will we be missing specifically?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## dagger1

PJCrecca said:


> Have you actually tried or done this - exchange points within the Hyatt network?



Ownership hasn't transferred yet, but I have read every post on TUG re:  Hyatt, and have yet to read one complaint from "resale" owners about trading into other Hyatt resorts.  In fact, I have read nothing but praise about the Hyatt system and tradeability.


----------



## bizaro86

PJCrecca said:


> Have you actually tried or done this - exchange points within the Hyatt network?



Resale owners can trade Hyatt points to other Hyatt Residence Clubs locations. Anyone who tells you otherwise is lying.


----------



## wilma

PJCrecca said:


> Have you actually tried or done this - exchange points within the Hyatt network?


Do it all the time, in fact used my hyatt points to get a 2 bedroom week at hyatt maui residence club last year.


----------



## heathpack

PJCrecca said:


> I enjoyed reading these posts - especially as an owner of two 3BR weeks at Hyatt Maui - and considering a 3rd week. I agree with most of what's been posted - if money is the most important thing to you - don't buy a timeshare and especially not in Hawaii and especially not at Hyatt. But a couple of things  I did not see posted. Buying on the resale market sounds nice money wise - but you are excluded from trading as an original owner in the Hyatt network - which is not a small thing. Second, Hyatt properties are deeded in perpetuity - you pass them on to your kids and their kids - it's deeded real estate - not all Timeshares are - but Hyatt presently is. But that to is changing. I am currently in Key West at a Hyatt property- and the word is - deeded ownership in perpetuity is going away soon. Again, if money is the most important factor - no discussion. But spend a night in a 1400 sf 2BR/2 bath villa - or a 2300 sf 3BR villa with a 70 foot lanai overlooking Maul bay in whale season - and you will never be happy in a 400 sf hotel room again. Mahalo.
> 
> PS - we live in New Jersey, so no small airfare. I have traveled to essentially every country in the world except those in Africa - and aside from U.K., Paris specifically, and Italy - Maui is paradise.



Actually when you say that Hyatt owners who purchased resale are restricted from trading in the Hyatt network, this is not quite correct.

Resale owners trade through Hyatt Residence Club exactly the same way as developer-purchase owners do.

The difference is in access to the Hyatt hotel network- developer purchasers can convert their Hyatt points to hotel points whereas resale owners cannot.  No great loss to most of us, as it's not a great value to do this.  Besides, most of us find we'll never be happy in a 400 sf hotel room again.  

Worth pointing out that your comment about the restriction on resale owners usage was only partially correct.


----------



## heathpack

PJCrecca said:


> Have you actually tried or done this - exchange points within the Hyatt network?



Lol, yes I have done it many many times.  I have never stayed at my home resort.

Resale purchaser BTW.


----------



## dagger1

heathpack said:


> Actually when you say that Hyatt owners who purchased resale are restricted from trading in the Hyatt network, this is not quite correct.
> 
> Resale owners trade through Hyatt Residence Club exactly the same way as developer-purchase owners do.
> 
> The difference is in access to the Hyatt hotel network- developer purchasers can convert their Hyatt points to hotel points whereas resale owners cannot.  No great loss to most of us, as it's not a great value to do this.  Besides, most of us find we'll never be happy in a 400 sf hotel room again.
> 
> Worth pointing out that your comment about the restriction on resale owners usage was only partially correct.




Thanks for the clarifying comment.  One reason we bought our Hyatt deeded weeks/units (as well as Wyndham points) was to avoid hotel rooms.  The ability to trade our 2/2 for a bedroom is of absolutely no value to us.  I feel sorry for the person who was told not to buy resale because they couldn't trade in the Hyatt TS system, and that caused them to over spend by tens of thousands of dollars....


----------



## wilma

heathpack said:


> Lol, yes I have done it many many times.  I have never stayed at my home resort.
> 
> Resale purchaser BTW.



The hyatt sales weasel at carmel highlands inn perpetuated this lie by telling me resale owners can't trade internally to other residence clubs. I suspect many of the buyers fall for this b.s. and try to justify their purchase of $65,000 weeks by passing on this misinformation.


----------



## rickandcindy23

We met an employee of the Hyatt, a friend of our friends who stayed with us last month at Hono Koa, and she was telling us that a family who had already purchased 8 weeks were purchasing another three this trip.  She couldn't believe a person would have enough cash to pay for that many weeks.  It's going to be their home away from home, apparently.  It's a beautiful resort.


----------



## dagger1

PJCrecca said:


> Have you actually tried or done this - exchange points within the Hyatt network?



PJCrecca- were you told this by a Hyatt salesperson?  Where did you hear Hyatt resale buyers couldn't trade into other Hyatt Residence Club resorts?  Or did you mean you purchased from the developer so you could trade your 2/2's for Hyatt hotel rooms?


----------



## bdakerman

PJCrecca said:


> I enjoyed reading these posts - especially as an owner of two 3BR weeks at Hyatt Maui - and considering a 3rd week. I agree with most of what's been posted - if money is the most important thing to you - don't buy a timeshare and especially not in Hawaii and especially not at Hyatt. But a couple of things  I did not see posted. Buying on the resale market sounds nice money wise - but you are excluded from trading as an original owner in the Hyatt network - which is not a small thing. Second, Hyatt properties are deeded in perpetuity - you pass them on to your kids and their kids - it's deeded real estate - not all Timeshares are - but Hyatt presently is. But that to is changing. I am currently in Key West at a Hyatt property- and the word is - deeded ownership in perpetuity is going away soon. Again, if money is the most important factor - no discussion. But spend a night in a 1400 sf 2BR/2 bath villa - or a 2300 sf 3BR villa with a 70 foot lanai overlooking Maul bay in whale season - and you will never be happy in a 400 sf hotel room again. Mahalo.
> 
> PS - we live in New Jersey, so no small airfare. I have traveled to essentially every country in the world except those in Africa - and aside from U.K., Paris specifically, and Italy - Maui is paradise.




For goodness sake..... if you're gonna put a post up like this .... surely make sure you're not sounding like Paris and Italy are part of the U.K.   ..... JS


----------



## dagger1

PJCrecca ????


----------



## VegasBella

Passepartout said:


> If you absolutely HAVE TO HAVE a certain week(s) at a certain, hard to find location or time, buy it from the developer if you can afford it. Just know that the money is gone. TS is no investment. It's a luxury purchase, whose value is in the memories it can provide.
> 
> Buying a brand new resort at an exorbitant price is not something most TUGgers would do, but if that floats your boat, go for it. But when the guy next door tells you in a couple of years that he got a helluva deal at 1/4 what you paid, offer congratulations, and let him buy the beer.



Agreed 100%

ALSO, if/when your son says, "I got accepted to [enter university here] and I absolutely love it and want to go. I'm not going to qualify for financial aid and I can't get a scholarship." Do you want to tell him he can't follow his dream because you chose to buy an overpriced timeshare when he was young?

The way a lot of Tuggers write it makes them seem like penny-pinching scrooges and all they can think about is if this or that timeshare is "worth it." But financial decisions are more than that. *When we decide to buy one thing we are deciding NOT to save for something else. *

Is your emergency fund fully funded? You could go 6 months without a job starting today just on savings without having to dip into retirement or college fund etc?
Is everything else paid off or very low interest rate? You have things taken care of?



Iggyearl said:


> You sound like  you have the means to take on this venture.  But will your expectations be subject to change.  Will your child get on the hockey team, or basketball team?  Will you have the same job with the same schedule?  Only you can estimate that.



When we bought our timeshares my son was young and we had no idea he would develop a passion for figure skating (it's his recent thing). Even at less than a year into it we have invested probably about $2k. That number is just going to increase. He has serious potential! And he just LOVES it. I cannot justify denying him this opportunity given that we have means. He lights up on the ice and it's very obvious that he has talent. 

Well, before he started skating we booked an exchange into Maui. There's no ice rink on Maui. There's one on Oahu (I know because I met kids from Hawaii at a local competition - they treat Vegas as the 9th island). It's no big deal for us - one week without skating, he will survive. No one saw this coming - no one in our family figure skates or does anything with Winter sports at all - we are very much Summer people. Anyway, we travel 4-6 weeks a year and a lot of the places we go don't have ice rinks! We might end up traveling without our kiddo more often and/or changing our destinations. 

I'm just illustrating that when you have kids your life does very drastically change. Kids compel us in all sorts of directions. You can't plan for every contingency. But *it's wise to consider a timeshare's exit plan seriously when deciding whether or not to buy.*

Basically, you need to understand that if you buy this now, you simply cannot sell it for what you paid. Not even close. You will just have to take the loss. But if it's what you really truly want AND you can actually afford it (I assume that for this type of purchase to be financially 'reasonable' it should require a net worth of at least half a million, but that's just me)... by all means.


----------

